# wifi в Win7 работает лучше, чем в gentoo

## KAJIb9IH

Использую вай фай как единственный способ выбраться в сеть.

Но вот загадка: в одних и тех же условиях (та же точка доступа и расстояние до роутера) интернет в семёрке работает лучше, чем в генте. В генте он постоянно переподключается, чуть ли не каждую минуту. В то время как в семёрке стабильный мощный сигнал.

На генте использую wicd.

Куда копать для того, чтобы получить такое же хорошее подключение, как и в винде?

----------

## nserr0r

А зачем тебе wicd? wpa_supplicant не ?

Поройся в настройках ядра в плане энергосбережения.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Какая карта в ноуте? Какой используется драйвер? Какие настройки энергосбережения стоят в Gentoo? Как собрано ядро?

Информации же нет совсем, как тут помочь?

----------

## TigerJr

Либо используются глючные драйвера на wi-fi, либо в настройках энергосбережение стоит функция отключения wi-fi для экономии энергии.

----------

